# That 70s Show Finale



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

A freakin' clip show?!? They ended the series with a CLIP SHOW?!?

You have got to be kidding me.

I also can't believe they didn't kill or severely injure that dumbass kid with the wavy blonde hair. I just want to hit that kid whenever I see him.

And where the hell was Laurie? I guess they couldn't scrape her up off the floor for the finale.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I wasn't expecting much with the series finale either, I had to watch it though. This was my favorite show at one point in time. IMO, the should've ended it last season. With no Eric or Kelso, the show wasn't the same.

Season 8 blew chunks, Peroid. Not that the other few seasons were that much better either. This season was a train wreck, but I still watched it.

I'm glad its over. Time to get a circle going.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah the finale, sucked. I haven't really watched any shows from this season. Once Eric and Kelso were gone so was the chemestry. and who the hell was that wavy haired guy anyway? Oh well at least the re-runs are still good,that's what I've been watching the last 4 seasons anyway. Who ever decided to turn the show into a soap-opera style comedy, where the story line bleeds from one show into the next, really screwed the pooch.

I miss the circle sometimes.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know I liked the show up to the last season, sure none of the episodes were as classic as the earlier ones but some were pretty good. But when Eric and Kelso left... nothing was any good.
So many classic episodes too, the Star Wars one, the Dine and Dash, Painting the Water tower, when they tried to steal the sign... the list goes on and on...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, it was a disappointment.
Back to the re runs!


----------

